# Hydroton TDS problems



## InuYasha (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm putting my ch9 jack fem seedlings (2nd set of pointed leaves just emerging) into my rainforest aeroponic planters.  

I rinsed and soaked the hydroton REALLY well, but I still get a TDS of 400 when I pour distilled h20 through.

Is this normal?  Should I adjust the strength of my GH Flora series nutes as a result?  I was going to use the recomended 1/4 tsp per gal micro / bloom / veg, with distilled h20, but this hydroton issues is puzzeling me.

Any thoughts?


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

Hydroton will take at least two rinses to get rid of all the residue.

I used to put it in a 60ltr garbage bin in the back garden and whack the hose in it and let it run for an hour or so with the lid on to stop the back yard filling up with little clay lawnmower projectiles.

Alternatively you could put them in a clothes basket with holes smaller than the hydroton and whack it under a shower rose and let it run till it runs clear.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes the ppm is reading high because of the small clay dust particles. It will not effect you ppm level of actual nutrients. I took my hydroton put it in a very large spaghetti strainer and blasted it with the hose from the utility closet sink, for about 1 hour, or till the water ran clear coming out the bottom. I have been fine since using it. I am so glad I got rid of the 3" rockwool this grow. No more fungus or algae problems this time.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 11, 2008)

*adjust your nutes to compensate initially, the dust will settle out eventually, sometimes it takes quite a while, so just ignore it for now *


----------



## andy52 (Nov 11, 2008)

i rinse my hydroton well before use.i have never pourded my nute solution thru the hydroton tho.if this is what you are talking about.


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks.  

I rinsed in the shower for about 2 more hours, and after running distilled water through it, I got the the PPM down to about 80.  I figured this was as good as I was going to get, so I loaded the hyroton into the rainforest and added the nutes.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 11, 2008)

*I used an aquarium filter once, it worked very well, I just hooked it on the back of the res and it cleared the sediments in no time *


----------



## JBonez (Nov 11, 2008)

wow, i washed my hydroton, piece by piece, then i did it again. 3 hrs, but guess what, no runoff, no particles and no ppm change. 

Always check your ppm when the solution cannot be contaminated, like in a plastic bucket or something. JMO


----------



## CasualGrower (Nov 11, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> wow, i washed my hydroton, piece by piece, then i did it again. 3 hrs, but guess what, no runoff, no particles and no ppm change.
> 
> Always check your ppm when the solution cannot be contaminated, like in a plastic bucket or something. JMO


 

Piece by piece??????  WOW now that is attention to detail.


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 11, 2008)

Piece by piece!  I think I may have to quit school and devote the next semester to hydroton washing!


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*Seems like a good job for me :hubba:

Do they pay hourly or salary?*


----------



## JBonez (Nov 11, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Piece by piece?????? WOW now that is attention to detail.


 
im a military guy, what can i say! you get out of it what you put into it, if you apply that to everything you do, will be much happier, that i promise.

People asked why im buying everything under the sun to try and grow indoors and ive never done it before, but guess what, all the money, research, research, and oh yeah did i mention research? Is going to guarantee my success in this sport my friend, my first grow i believe will rival several of the vets due in part to the proper application of the veritable font of knowledge they have provided me. so yeah, washing hydroton pebble by pebble may otherwise seem like relentless tediety, but i assure you, its all for the cause my friends!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 11, 2008)

don't count your chickens before they hatch...


----------



## growfox (Nov 11, 2008)

An interesting thought, I never really thought about getting bad readings from hydroton. I guess that is why it is wise to flush your system once a week, stuff that you might have not thought of may be lurking in your water.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

growfox said:
			
		

> An interesting thought, I never really thought about getting bad readings from hydroton. I guess that is why it is wise to flush your system once a week, stuff that you might have not thought of may be lurking in your water.


 
correct


----------



## andy52 (Nov 12, 2008)

buddyluv,so true.sometimes you can have everything perfect and still something can and will happen.thats why i never brag before i am about to harvest.plants are kinda like people,unpredictable sometimes.one night you may go to bed with all looking good,to awake to a disaster.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 12, 2008)

inuyahsa?   well I have heard boiling the hydroton will clean it as new..

you can use your wind scar and get the heat to boil the water hmm? 

gimme see your sword hmm?


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah buddyluv, good point, ha ha, but yeah, you never know when spidermites invite themselves in for a cup of tea, but im being optimistic.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

Yup, dealing with them myself right now. I spent close to ten grand on my set-up but still problems arise and plans can be changed at the drop of a hat. Optimism is a good quality, just do not let it become arrogance. Look foward to seeing your grow journal in the near future.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Yup, dealing with them myself right now. I spent close to ten grand on my set-up but still problems arise and plans can be changed at the drop of a hat. Optimism is a good quality, just do not let it become arrogance. Look foward to seeing your grow journal in the near future.



Spent quite a bit myself, check out my journal in my siggy, just updated with pics.


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 13, 2008)

10K, wow.  My GF thinks that the 1500 for our set-up was alot!

And Papabeach, I plan on using the windscar to fend off the dreaded spidermite-demons.

So far, seedlings doing quite well @ a TDS reading of 150ppm (75ppm nutes, and another 75 I'm calling on account of the hydroton).  I'll be upping the nutes SLOWLY and lowering the lights.


----------



## QuebecGold (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah u have to make a whole in the hydroton bag, stick a water hoes and poke 2 holes at the bottom of the bag. and let the water run until the red becauses crystal clear water.


----------

